# JUST PURCHASED EPSON 1400 new



## CNRS Enterprises (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello Fellow forum members
I just purchased a new printer ,i purchased the Epson Stylus 1400 i print photographs,and i want to print photo transfers too. i got it from ITSupply online (free shipping) with a $ 50 Rebate from Epson Final cost will be $279 after Rebate, Rebate is good to 12/31/07 
my question is the magic flow cis system that Alpha Supply sells,has any one used it for the 1400? I bought the 1400, for the advantage of doing 11x17 Transfers & 13 x19 prints, Alpha says they have developed inks that will work for transfers too,what is the story here?

Den 
CNRS Enterprises
Sanborn N.Y.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I can't answer for the magic flow as I never had it. The large format is good and if they have the right ink then you should be ok.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I think that's the system I have on my 1400, with Artanium ink. It consists of 6 bags, ink lines and heads. It woks fine. It has never clogged and I leave shut off for two weeks at a time sometimes.


----------



## CNRS Enterprises (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello Lou & Ross
Thanks for the Re, i appreciate it i feel better now, about my purchasing it ,as a matter of fact it came today less than 24 hours from when i purchased it great shipping from this supplier IT Supply, since im in Western N.Y. and their in Illonois.

Thanks again
Den 
CNRS Enterprises
Sanborn N.Y. on Top of The Niagara Escarpment


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use a 1400 with CIS and artainium ink But remember the ink that comes with the 1400 is NOT pigmented ink...it is the new Claris inks and I am told not suited for transfers


----------



## surprisehobby (Jan 8, 2008)

hello im from manila philippines until now im still undecided what printer to buy. i hav a lot of relatives in the states, one of which is coming home this march. was wondering if epson 1400 is american version of 1390? i guess not cuz the inks are diffrent. but my preference is with epson 1390. it doesnt have that model in manila yet although they have it online at Epson Philippines but as i google it i cant find the equivalent model it has in america. wud really appreciate if some1 helps. THANKS!


----------



## moniber (Feb 28, 2008)

Is this a good printer for film output as well or just color reproduction and photo reprints. I am looking for a better printer to do film output


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

CNRS Enterprises said:


> Hello Lou & Ross
> Thanks for the Re, i appreciate it i feel better now, about my purchasing it ,as a matter of fact it came today less than 24 hours from when i purchased it great shipping from this supplier IT Supply, since im in Western N.Y. and their in Illonois.
> 
> Thanks again
> ...


 

I am thinking of purchasing the 1400 too!
I would like to ask...

Do you still like this printer??

How are the heat transfer inks working out for you?

Do you use carts or a CIS?

What "brand" HT inks are you using?


----------



## shaka (Oct 11, 2008)

can you tell me how youre doing with the 1400 and alpha? I plan to do the same. help. thanx. ken


----------



## shaka (Oct 11, 2008)

where do you get this artanium ink?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i have 1400 printer i use ciss system came from the phillippines (teestudio.net) and i use black & yellow heat transfer ink and cyan,lcyan,magenta and light magenta are all dye base ink from inksupply. It's work fine. i use them in jetpro,transjet, and blue grid with no problem.


----------



## trigerband (May 15, 2011)

surprisehobby said:


> hello im from manila philippines until now im still undecided what printer to buy. i hav a lot of relatives in the states, one of which is coming home this march. was wondering if epson 1400 is american version of 1390? i guess not cuz the inks are diffrent. but my preference is with epson 1390. it doesnt have that model in manila yet although they have it online at Epson Philippines but as i google it i cant find the equivalent model it has in america. wud really appreciate if some1 helps. THANKS!


hello..i got problem with that too. Have you got your 1390? How it's going? i am bit confuse with 1390 and 1400 version, are they the same? thanks


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i think they are both same style but different region, if you gonna put ciss you need to use different chip to. By the way if you want to use in shirt printing i recommend the 1100 its more prone to clogging but if you gonna use in photography 1400 is much better.


----------

